# cycling a filter



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I've been cycling eheim 2215 for a few weeks and I'm planning on sticking it in a new tank any day now

should I put it in few days before I put fish in there and add ammonium or should I put it in a new tank just before I get the fish?


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

okoolo said:


> I've been cycling eheim 2215 for a few weeks and I'm planning on sticking it in a new tank any day now
> 
> should I put it in few days before I put fish in there and add ammonium or should I put it in a new tank just before I get the fish?


I personally would put it in there and add just a tad of ammonia and wait roughly a week before putting in fish


----------

